# Nash talks about staying in PHX



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> When Steve Nash signed with the Suns for his second tour of duty in 2004, everyone knew that the city was receiving an All-Star, but few knew that the franchise had just nabbed an eventual two-time MVP.
> 
> Now after a five-year span that saw four postseasons, a league-best 62 wins in 2004-05, two Western Conference Finals appearances and three Pacific Division titles, the 13-year veteran signed an extension that will keep him in Phoenix for at least another two years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh, I hadn't heard he past Larry Bird for the most consective seasons of 50, 90, 40.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm glad Nash is staying. Now let's bring back Joe Johnson, Shawn Marion, Q. Rich, and Bell. That with a healthy STAT should bring the Suns into contention. Thanks Sarver.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

ah yes, the 04-05 Suns! Jackson, Hunter, God, House over the years. No one could have predicted how changed this team would be 3-4 yrs on in quest of a championship (well, and tax savings). Man i miss them so much. The spurs buried us but it was a great season nonetheless.

Dallas got a great pick up in Marion. The guy can still ball. Nowtizki AND Marion is great combo on paper. If Dallas plays small ball, I see them being very successful. If only they had a younger Kidd and Marion, they would be comparable to the 04-05 Suns on offense.

C: Nowtizki
PF: Marion
SF: Howard
SG: Terry
PG: Kidd

^ Exciting group right there - Great offense (with above average defense?)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, it was over in 5 games but we definitely didn't get buried by the Spurs.. all of those games except one I believe came down to the wire, where our inexperience really showed.. And yeah, I really wish there would have been someway to keep that starting five from 2004 for a few more years.  Q was a dolt, but man did he fit in well with what we had going there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

While the '05 team was super fun to watch, '07 team was still fun but way better team overall. We pushed the Spurs to the limit in 6 and almost won game 5 to take a 3-2 lead WITHOUT Amare and Diaw. Nash getting cut game 1 cost us that game too.

I also think our '06 team was better than the '05 team too, even without Amare. Blew a 17 pt lead that could've taken Dallas to game 7. :banghead:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Organized Chaos said:


> While the '05 team was super fun to watch, '07 team was still fun but way better team overall. We pushed the Spurs to the limit in 6 and almost won game 5 to take a 3-2 lead WITHOUT Amare and Diaw. Nash getting cut game 1 cost us that game too.
> 
> I also our think '06 team was better than the '05 team too, even without Amare. Blew a 17 pt lead that could've taken Dallas to game 7. :banghead:


I think the 07 team was better too, mostly because of the toughness of KT and Raja. I think you're nuts on the 06 team though. We should have lost to a Lakers team starting Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown. And then we barely scraped by the Clippers after that.. it was a solid group for sure, but not in the same league as the 62 win squads IMO. Marion was like a Duncan/Garnett midget hybrid or something that year though, hard to believe the Matrix we see now is only a couple years removed from that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A Steven Hunter reference. Old school in the house.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Arclite said:


> I think the 07 team was better too, mostly because of the toughness of KT and Raja. I think you're nuts on the 06 team though. We should have lost to a Lakers team starting Smush Parker, Luke Walton and Kwame Brown. And then we barely scraped by the Clippers after that.. it was a solid group for sure, but not in the same league as the 62 win squads IMO. Marion was like a Duncan/Garnett midget hybrid or something that year though, hard to believe the Matrix we see now is only a couple years removed from that.


Actually, yeah, you're right. Because LA's don't take us to game 7's with Amare there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> A Steven Hunter reference. Old school in the house.


God, he was such a piece of ****.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Organized Chaos said:


> God, he was such a piece of ****.


Was it just me or did he seem to miss a ton of slam dunks? He was so dumb. He could star in the NBA version of SNL's Celebrity Jeopardy.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wish I could be that dumb and make millions.....Didn't he get 4 million from Philly?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> I wish I could be that dumb and make millions.....Didn't he get 4 million from Philly?


Like 10 million.


----------

